# Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Hallo!


Ich möchte mal fragen, wenn ihr euch für ein Spiel entscheiden müßtet, welches Spiel würdet ihr nennen? Was  hat bei euch den besten Eindruck hinterlassen und  am meisten Spaß gemacht?
Man könnte auch später die Antworten auszählen (falls hier genug antworten) und eine "Hall of Fame" machen. 

Also ich habe schon einige PC Spiele gespielt und die Entscheidung ist nicht leicht gefallen. Aber wenn ich mich festlegen muß:

*Deus Ex 1*

Interessante Story, super Spielmechanik und Gameplay, einzigartige Atmosphäre und tolle Musik. Der zweite Teil war mies. Der dritte wieder besser. 

Danach käme für mich die "Mass Effect" Reihe  und "Dragon Age".


Es gibt Spiele mit denen ich deutlich mehr Stunden verbracht habe. Gerade mit Online-Gaming. Aber die Spielzeit alleine ist für mich nicht entscheidend.


----------



## S754 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Diese Frage werde ich wohl nach dem 14. April beantworten können


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Was ist denn am 14. April? Kommt da ein Spiel raus?


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Ja, wenn es nicht (schon wieder) verschoben wird: GTA5

Also  ein Spiel als "das beste aller Zeiten" zu nennen ist echt schwer, aber als ich noch mit dem Gameboy Advance SP gespielt habe, war es eindeutig Super Mario Advance 2 
In den Kategorien:
Strategie: Stronghold Crusander
Rennspiele: NFS Most Wanted (1.Teil)
Openworld: Just Cause 2 
Sandbox: Minecraft 
Ego-Shooter: Star Wars Battlefront 2
Multiplayer: Battlefield 3
MfG Guru


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Achso. 

Ja die GTA Spiele sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Tja, als bei mir ist es *Deus Ex 1 *aus den schon von dir genannten Gründen. Dazu kommt noch das auch nach so vielen Spielstunden des Entdeckens immer noch Wege und Plätze verborgen und geheimnisvoll blieben.(Aber mein absolutes Favoriten Game ist Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater) Fragtest aber nach PC Game,


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Also  ein Spiel als "das beste aller Zeiten" zu nennen ist echt schwer, aber als ich noch mit dem Gameboy Advance SP gespielt habe, war es eindeutig Super Mario Advance 2


Ich schrieb ja PC Spiele.


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Ich würde einfach mal das Spiel wählen was mich bei weitem am meisten Zeit gekostet haben dürfte: X3 Reunion (mit Xtendet Mod)


----------



## 442 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Age of Empires 2, Gothic 2 und 3, Fallout 3 + NV, Stronghold: Crusader, Mafia 1, GTA Vice City, San Andreas und IV, RCT1 und 2, Sim City 2000 und 3000, Need for Speed 2 SE bis Porsche, X2 und X3R+TC und ganz wichtig: Mass Effect. 
Halt so alte Perlen, mit denen ich das Videospiele spielen angefangen hab, und neuere Perlen in die ich unzählige Stunden gesteckt hab - zusammen mit Kumpels. 

Edit sagt: schon 3 mal editiert. Es gibt einfach nicht nur 1 bestes PC-Spiel.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Oh ja da war ja was:
Action Spiele: Zurzeit noch GTA VC. Mal schauen wie es am 14. April wird 
Rennspiele: Das gute alte Underground 2 und das alte Most Wanted 
Shooter: CSGO natürlich ^^
Strategie: Empire Earth 2. Weils einfach episch war mit den Nukes 

Und mein Favorit of all time: Road Rash von 1996. Mal sehen wer das noch kennt ^^
Gibt da auch einen geistigen Nachfolger Names Road Redemption. Finde den aber nich so dolle

Ich glaube auf der CD Version von GTA VC müssten so ca. 7,2×10[SUP]12[/SUP] Mikrosekunden verloren gegangen sein 
Und mit Road Rash will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## matrix187 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Quake 3


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Also 'nen ähnlichen Thread gibt's schon:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...el-begruendung.html?highlight=Lieblingsspiele

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber von der Thematik ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## 442 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Den wieder hochzuholen wäre ja Leichenschändung.  Vielleicht kann man einen neuen etablieren.

Ich muss noch Commandos I und II hinzufügen!


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Ja sorry. Hatte schon vorher extra die Forensuche benutzt. Wenn ein Mod meint das der Thread hier überflüssig ist kann er ihn ja schließen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Gothic


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Half Life


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

die besten Spiele sind für mich die die ich früher gezockt hab. Erinnert mich an schöne Zeiten und das schlechte hab ich verdrängt^^. American Conquest ist so ein Kandidat und Lego Racer Teile^^


----------



## Watertouch (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Gothic 2 + Nacht des Raben


----------



## informatrixx (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

- Black Mesa
- Microsoft Train Simulator + ProTrain Add-ons

Microsoft Train Simulator sieht mit 24x Anti-Aliasing und 16x Anisotropischer-Filter 
im Treiber (AMD) eingestellt auch heute noch gut aus.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

hm...aktuel mussbich sagen, bitte nicht zuspammen dann, ist mein absoltuer hit dying light, weils ma wieder nen richtig schön brutales spil ist das über die stränge schlägt^^...
was noch.... öh resident evil (die epischen teile weis ich nun ned auswending (aber gezockt bis der counter stehen blieb/ am max war^^), stroghold crusader + stronghold crusader extreme, nfs ( gleiche problemaatik wie beibresident evil, weis die episcchen namen nimmer) und WoW ( kann nich sagen warum aber es macht auch noch 5 jahren noch laune^^)


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Das beste PC Spiel?
Hmm schwierig, aber immer noch besser als bestes Spiel generell auf allen Plattformen, weil dann wird es echt schwierig.
Muss aber kein PC Exklusive sein oder?
Würde das Ganze in Genres unterteilen, anders klappt es nicht.^^


----------



## XyZaaH (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Cs go, mit keinem Spiel hatte ich bis jetzt so viel Fun. Hab jetzt 130h und es ist immer noch awesome.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



Kinguin schrieb:


> Muss aber kein PC Exklusive sein oder?


Doch!


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Mein Favorit habe ich ja schon genannt, aber hier sind einige, die auch sehr gut sind:

Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel
Dragon's Lair 3D
Silent Hill 1-3
Penumbra
Amnesia
SOMA
Alien: Isolation
Outlast
Scratches
Dark Fall: Lost Souls
Neverending Nightmares
The Cat Lady
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
Pineview Drive
Daylight
DreadOut
Limbo
Dear Esther
The Old City: Leviathan
Risen
The Witcher
Tomb Raider
World Racing
Need For Speed: Porsche
Need For Speed: Brennender Asphalt
Need For Speed III
Need For Speed II SE
No One Lives Forever
Call of Cthulhu
BioShock
Portal


----------



## Kinguin (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch!



Da muss ich nochmal nachdenken, da gab es paar echt verdammt Gute.
Aber einige der vorher genannten sind dann irgendwie falsch ,weil Multiplattform hab hier zb MassEffect gelesen - auch gut, aber eben nicht PC Exklusive


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Achso dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden.  Können auch plattformübergreifende Spiele sein. Nur keine Konsolen exklusiven Spiele, also nur Konsolentitel.

Mass Effect kommt nämlich bei mir gleich auf Platz 2.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Jepp Deus Ex, Gothic, Half Life, C & C sowie Anno wären so die engste Auswahl aber es fällt mir schwer dort einen Favoriten zu küren. Ich würde daher sagen Gothic2 & Nacht der Raben Add on


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Ion (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Command & Conquer - Der Tiberiumkonflikt


----------



## Salanto (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Battleblock Theater


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Ou ja hier sind ja doch so einige, die Gothic kennen. Gothic 2 mit AddOn ist natürlich ein Goldschatz. Ich finde allerdings den ersten Teil noch besser und zwar wegen der düsteren Atmo, welche auch vor allem durch die besseren Synchronsprecher erzeugt wird und der trüben, herbstlichen, steppenartigen Welt.

Aber wie dem auch sei. Ich fasse Gothic als Serie sowieso immer zusammen als ein Spiel. Für mich ist Gothic nicht nur der geniale erste Teil, sondern ebenso der zweite und der schlechteste aber dennoch hervorragende Teil 3. Es ist für mich die beste Spiele-Serie aller Zeiten. Trotz dem verkorksten Ende mit Arcania.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Gut Teil 3 hatte ja echt Probleme aber nach den ganzen Community Patches war es natürlich wieder eine Perle


----------



## TheCGamer (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Also meine absolute Lieblingsserie ist Half Life. Einfach weil es irgendwie kein anderes Spiel schafft so einen Tiefgang (wenn man sich mit den Hintergrundhandlungen beschäftigt) zu erzeugen. 
Auf Platz zwei ist bei mir dann die Metro Reihe, einfach weil ich die Atmosphäre so feiere.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Das ist echt schwer aber ich würde sagen Starcraft ist das beste.


----------



## GusTarballs (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Für mich ist es ebenfalls Starcraft Broodwar.


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut Teil 3 hatte ja echt Probleme aber nach den ganzen Community Patches war es natürlich wieder eine Perle



Ja, jetzt ist es endlich nahezu Bug-frei. Inhaltlich ist es aber trotzdem eher etwas schwach verglichen mit den beiden Vorgängern. Trotzdem ist es immer noch eines der besten und schönsten Rollenspiele. Habe es damals ohne Patch gespielt und es hat mir trotz der vielen Fehler außerordentlich gut gefallen. Die Welt ist einfach so liebevoll gemacht, jeder Grashalm wurde komplett von Hand platziert. Es war ein sehr schönes Erlebnis. Heute mit all den Patches ist es ja wirklich eine geschliffene Perle.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



GusTarballs schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ebenfalls Starcraft Broodwar.



Starcraft 2 zählt für mich dazu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



> Habe es damals ohne Patch gespielt und es hat mir trotz der vielen Fehler außerordentlich gut gefallen.


War bei mir nicht anders auch wenn die Nachladeruckler derbe nervten.
Hm Starcraft fand ich nicht so prickelnd da war C & C eher mein Fall


----------



## kingkoolkris (13. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

1. Deus Ex
2. Freelancer
3. Mafia


----------



## shootme55 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Ein eindeutiges Ranking kann ich nicht machen.

C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2: Für mich das beste C&C, auch wenn bei AR3 die Schauspielerinnen noch hübscher waren, und auch das beste Strategiespiel weils jetzt nicht zu anspruchsvoll war.
NFS Most Wanted 2005: Nicht übertrieben viel tuning, Tageslicht, Riesenspass mit dem Galardo
Quake 3: Großartige Lanparties
CS 1.6: Da musste man noch selber zielen
Jedi Knight 2: Filmreife Story
The Force Unleashed: Man holte alleine einen Sternenzerstörer vom Himmel, wie geil ist das denn?! 
Assassins Creed Black Flag: Kriegsschiffe kapern war lustig
Duke Nukem forever: Mit so viel Liebe zum Detail: Sogar die Warnhinweise auf den Hundefutterdosen waren detailliert und hatten Running-Gag Charakter!


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Die Bioshock Reihe sowie die MassEffect Reihe haben mich mit Abstand am meisten gefesselt.

Aber ich könnte sicher weitere 10-20 Titel aufzählen, die ich grandios finde, aber diese Zwei reihen waren meiner Meinung nach schon was besonderes.


----------



## Schokomonster (13. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Für ein ezinzelnes könnte ich mich niemals entscheiden daher:
Stalker 1-3
Civilization 1-4
Arma 2
Baldur's Gate 1+2
Age of Empires 2
World in Conflict


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*



> World in Conflict



Ja Anfangs kam ich damit gar nicht klar aber später fand ich es ganz gut.

Hat man aber nie mehr viel von gehört...


----------



## repe (19. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

mein all-time nr.1: baldurs gate 2


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

GTA V


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Kommt auf den Gesichtspunkt an.

Bioshock 2 hatte eine unglaubliche Atmosphäre.
Die Counter Streike-Reihe hat einfach eine herausragende Spielmechanik.
Usw.

Genauso wenig könnte ich ein Lieblingslied oder -album nennen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Nach Deus Ex kommt bei mir gleich die MAss Effect Reihe.

Dann noch Spiele wie:

Doom
C&C 
Star Craft 2
Dragon Age
Age of Empires
Wing Commander
Diablo 3
Mirrors Edge
Syndicate 
Populous
Dungeon Keeper 
Black & White
Giants
Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Portal
etc


----------



## Darkyzocker (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Ich würde sagen Fly For Fun das hat mich lange gefesselt und spiels heute noch zum Teil 
Ansonsten spiele ich Call of Duty und seit neustem wo ich mich noch erst rein spielen muss aber auch nicht schlecht finde League of Legends.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Die Bioshock Spiele habe ich leider überhaupt noch nicht gespielt. Muß ich unbedingt noch nachholen.

Edit: Achja... "Rage" finde ich auch noch ganz gut.


----------



## VooDoo86 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Command & Conquer Teile. Vor allem Alarmstufe Rot. Einfach nur episch gewesen früher


----------



## Aegon (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Spontan einfallen würden mir:
C&C (vor allem Generals+ZH), Anno 1701/1404, Diablo II, GTA San Andreas, Morrowind/Oblivion/Skyrim, Fallout 3/NV, Dragon Age Origins, Dark Souls, Witcher 2, Just Cause 2


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

1.Morrowind + AddOn´s  (riesige offene und abwechslungsreiche Spielwelt ,menge Quests etc)
2.Gothic 1 (coole Atmosphäre /Dialoge und es kommt aus Deutschland)
3.Vietcong 1 (sehr guter Taktik Shooter und für mich das beste Spiel das den Vietnamkrieg behandelt, das bis jetzt erschienen ist)  
4.GTA Vice City(80er Jahre Flair)


----------



## Ickis99 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Es gibt soviele erstklassige PC-Spiele, da fällt die Auswahl schwer. Aber für mich steht nach wie vor Neverwinter Nights 2 an erster Stelle, das Spiel macht mir immer wieder Spass.


----------



## Damir (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Also habe 2.
NFS Most Wanted Teil 1
und Gta V für den PC!


----------



## Dedde (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Half life 2
Gta sa
Gta v


----------



## Ich 15 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Mafia 1
Alarmstufe Rot
Gothic 3
Mass Effect Serie
Bioshock 1 
Arma Serie


----------



## Kindercola (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Gothic 2+ Addon ach ich liebe es  leider ist mir meine CD letztens voll kaputt gegangen 
Wolfenstein ET  für mich ist es der Shooter


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Starcraft 1+2 (+Addons)
Gothic (1+2+DNdR)
C&C Reihe (1-3)
Dark Forces (1+2)
Quake (1-3)
CS bis 1.6
Diablo 1
Final Fantasy 7,8,9,10


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Gemessen an versenkten Stunden wäre es League of Legends 
Aber ganz oben stehen:
- Warcraft 3
- C&C Generals
- Baldur´s Gate Reihe
- Act of War
- Dragon´s Age
- Heroes of M&M

Bin eben Strategie- und RPG Fan


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Oh je, echt schwierig.

Ganz vorne dabei für mich auf jeden Fall: Command & Conquer Generals, System Shock, Privateer, Strike Commander sowie Monkey Island 1 und 2, Stalker und Half Life.

Wirklich entscheiden kann ich mich da nicht. Mit auf eine einsame Insel würde ich C&C Generals nehmen. Der "Geplänkel-Modus" ist gar nicht so übel. Habe ich letztens sogar mal wieder gespielt.


----------



## S!lent dob (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Schleichfahrt
TW Rome I
WoW bis Cataclysm

Alles Stundenkiller die ich sehr sehr gerne gespielt hab/ immer noch Spiele.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

Für mich ist das beste "Spiel" wohl Zelda und/oder Monkey Island.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hall of Fame - was ist für euch das beste PC Spiel aller Zeiten?*

World of Warcraft bis einschließlich Burning Crusade


----------

